# Software > OpenWrt >  WRT54GL --> Firmware ? OpenWRT vs DD-WRT

## gvagenas

Μολις αγορασα το Linksys WRT54GL και ψαχνωντας στο forum δεν μπορω να βρω ποιο firmware ειναι καλυτερο, το OpenWRT ή το DD-WRT ή κατι αλλο ?. Τι προτεινετε?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## acoul

Δοκίμασε το DD-WRT, έχει ωραίο web interface.

----------


## gvagenas

Οπως και εγινε.... Επαιξα με το DD-WRT για μια μερα, ειδα οτι δεν μπορω ευκολα να παιξω με αυτα που ηθελα και ετσι απο την επομενη OpenWRT....

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το Wireless με DD-WRT φαινοταν πιο σταθερο απο οτι με το OpenWRT. Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα, προφανως κατι δεν εχω κανει....

----------


## RF

έγινε διάσπαση εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23308

εκ παραδρομής μεταφέρθηκαν 




> openwrt και ξερο ψωμι!


και



> _Αααα και για να μείνει ένα μέρος αυτού του ποστ εδώ… Βαλε παιδί μου DD-WRT άσε που έχει και ένα firmwareaki με VoIP επάνω… για δες το είναι super…_

----------

